# Should I go for it?



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

No, you're just a good person doing a wonderful thing for a poor Golden in an unfortunate situation.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great thing to do. Go for it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you are wonderful for saving this little guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I can guarantee you will regret it if you don't! 

In the big scheme of things, I always ask myself "What's one more???"


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like I might be picking him up tomorrow! I just wanted to ask anyone who has dealt with this before on advice about transfer of ownership papers. Apparently he is CKC registered so do I just need to submit this form to the CKC? or is there more I should do to make sure that everything is legit? He is asking a 600$ rehoming fee. To be honest considering the circumstances, I feel it is pretty steep and selfish to ask for that when they are basically trying to pawn this dog off asap. But I am willing to pay it if it means that the dog can find a new home. Does this fee seam high? Or is this normal? Sorry, I am a bit of a newby at this!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I paid $800 for Duke from a breeder. Many pure beds run $1500 and up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea I paid 1200 for Ripley. But she was an 8 week old pup. It just bugs me when I see that people want this much money to correct their mistake. I understand a rehoming fee. (usually people charge similar to what a dog from the SPCA costs just to make sure that people can afford to keep the dog) but from talking to this man, it sounds like he is just trying to recoup money he spent on the dog already and isn't looking out for the well being of this dog. It makes me mad :S


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Apparently he is getting fed Purina Puppy Chow right now as well. I can't even have Ripley around that because if she eats any of it she will have an extreme allergic reaction to the high amount of corn and fillers in the food. Do you think a dog that young can do a cold turkey switch to Canidae or Orijin?


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripley16 said:


> Apparently he is getting fed Purina Puppy Chow right now as well. I can't even have Ripley around that because if she eats any of it she will have an extreme allergic reaction to the high amount of corn and fillers in the food. Do you think a dog that young can do a cold turkey switch to Canidae or Orijin?



They are all so different. Thor whiskey not do well with a sudden change but my last dog had a stomach of iron. It's a guessing game :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shellbug said:


> They are all so different. Thor whiskey not do well with a sudden change but my last dog had a stomach of iron. It's a guessing game :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You make a good point. I just hate feeding a dog such crappy food anyways! But the foods I feed are all pretty high in protein so it might be too much for his stomach


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripley16 said:


> You make a good point. I just hate feeding a dog such crappy food anyways! But the foods I feed are all pretty high in protein so it might be too much for his stomach



Maybe a slow switch. He is already eating it and it won't hurt for a little longer. He can switch before the bag is empty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

After communicating with this guy for a while, it looks like he may have gotten Rocky from a responsible breeder, but dosen't want to surrender the dog to the breeder in fear of losing money. What a surprise! NOT!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I would triple check everything to make sure that you are not being conned in some manner. I've heard of several people being scammed on craigs list, including stolen dogs being sold. One question that I thought of, if legit, how do you change or update the micro chip information when you rehome a dog?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Any chance he'd be willing to tell you which breeder? Chances are, if they're actually a reputable breeder, he signed a contract giving the breeder first right of refusal. If they were to be notified they could somewhat force his hand to convince him to turn the dog over to them. Then he doesn't profit and the dog still winds up in a good place. Of course, that's all moot if he won't tell you who the breeder is.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Any update?


----------

